# Sticky  Kawi Part Numbers we use a lot. (Brute 650i/750i)



## Polaris425

Just what it says. Anytime you have to replace something, just reply w/ what it was & the part numbers. Even if you replaced w/ a non-kawi part. 

*750i Seals*

Front Seal (engine side): 92049-1570
Rear Seal (engine side): 92049-0095
Front Seal (differential side): 92049-1573
Rear Seal (differential side): 92049-0028
Front Diff. Axle Seal: 92049-1534

*750i Fuel Pump*

O RING ---------------- 670E5090 
PLATE ---------------- 13271-0980 
PUMP-FUEL ----------- 49040-0033	
TUBE-ASSY ----------- 51044-0041 
BOLT,FLANGED,5X11.5 - 92151-1754


*Radiator/Fan*

Fan/Motor Assembly - 59502
Radiator ------------ 39060
Radiator Cap -------- 49085

*Added by BigBlackRancher:
2010 Brute Front Suspension Parts*

Frame -------------- 32160-0227
Lower right a-arm --- 39007-0064
front shock --------- 45014-0203-17D
right floorboard ----- 34028-0055-6Z

*Controller under the seat (Small Box, not the CDI) 21175-0216

*21176, sensor, speed


----------



## bigblackrancher

*2010 Brute Front Suspension Parts*

Frame -------------- 32160-0227
Lower right a-arm --- 39007-0064
front shock --------- 45014-0203-17D
right floorboard ----- 34028-0055-6Z


----------



## Rack High

Great job! Now I don't have to waste my time in that big ol' repair manual. More time in the saddle!


----------



## IBBruin

Excellent idea 425, tie rod ends? Tie rods? Kawi belt number? 

Why would anyone need the part number for a radiator cap?:haha:


----------



## jrfonte

polaris 425 you asked me what fan i used for the radiator. 
i used a hayden automotive 12" electric fan that i had on my truck before i upgraded it to dual 14" fans.
here is a link to some 12" fans like it that'll work to.
the one from summit has the little plastic clips to mount it to your radiator the other one doesnt youll either have to get them or make your own bracket. 
i used the plastic clips to mount it they work just fine. ive used them on my truck radiators for a few years now for the electric fans no leaks or problems out of em.

also you will need to run a new relay and power supply from the battery for any fans you install that require more current than the stock one so you dont fry something.

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/HDA-3680/

oil filter sandwich adapter 
D25772 derale 20.5x1.5mm low profile sandwhich adapter from etrailer.com $28.95
This one uses stock kawi filters
oil cooler 6 pass
napa auto pn# atp 14818 $36.99
http://www.napaonline.com/Search/Detail.aspx?R=ATP14818_0071792811
ATP 14818
ATP 14818

can am radiator 
thicker core about twice as thick as the brute 750 for better cooling
$151.97
pn# 2773551 from bike bandit


----------



## uppidycon

maybe y'all could add a price to the part so people can compare when they go lookin'..


----------



## filthyredneck

Oil Filters:
FRAM- PH7317
Wicks- 51356
Napa Gold- 1356....(this one is 3/4" longer than a factory filter)


----------



## phreebsd

filthyredneck said:


> Oil Filters:
> FRAM- PH7317
> Wicks- 51356
> Napa Gold- 1356....(this one is 3/4" longer than a factory filter)


 
Kawasaki Oil Filter Cross-Reference


----------



## Roboquad

oil seal behind the water pump at the base of the engine, where the tube comes out. *#92049-1228 SEAL OIL AC037AE0*


----------



## Polaris425

bump anyone want to add to this please feel free to...


----------



## fl750mudder

Cylinder base gasket 11061-0063
Cylinder head gasket 11004-0011
Side cove gasket 11061-1119
Water pump gasket 11060-1964
Crank shaft 13031-0079
Rods 13251-1143
Rod bearings 92028-1962
Oil pump 16142-1162


----------



## fl750mudder

Cam chains 92057-0073
92057-0074
92057-0075


----------



## BFsixfidy

is there a part # for a 09 brute 650 battery ? or just the name of the battery


----------



## byrd

Rear Seal (engine side): 92049-0095 

i tried to copy and paste this on babbits and it said it was not found. can somebody give me the correct number


----------



## Coolwizard

That is the correct number but the Babbits search didn't work for me either. You have to find it in their parts diagram and then add it to your cart.


----------



## Tinker

Brute Force belt 59011-0003 or Teryx belt 59011-0019


----------



## BrutemanAl

Is the 650 I rear oil seal and the front oil seal the same as what is listed in the first post ? Or is it a different part # ?


----------



## gpinjason

BrutemanAl said:


> Is the 650 I rear oil seal and the front oil seal the same as what is listed in the first post ? Or is it a different part # ?


Yes the 650i is the same seal as 750i... The 650 SRA is different...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrutemanAl

Thank you


----------



## 650Brute

650 SRA front diff seal (diff side)
92049-1573

Only discovered after I got the wring one from the dealer the other day? It appears my manual listed an incorrect part number..


----------



## wcs61

Time to dive into the rear differential. Anyone know a rebuild kit worth using other than all Kawie OEM parts? Bearings, seals, bushings and wet brake disc's. Might as well jump in whilst replacing the inner boots.


----------



## wcs61

Well nobody could tell me of a decent kit but has anyone tried this one? NEVER mind I looked it up on All Balls and they do not show a rear diff kit. Thought it looked like a front diff kit!


----------



## speedman

does anyone have the part number for the besarings that go in the left axle in the diff.




92049-1534 is for the right axle seal, 92049- 1536 is for the left axle


----------



## All i ride is Kawi

They must of changed the rear seal part # cant find it on babbits or motosport.


----------



## houckjf

hey fl750mudder, how did you know which connecting rod bearings to buy, i talked to a local dealer and he says that kawaski makes three different sizes (green 92028-1961, yellow 92028-1962, brown 92028-1961) he said that you have to buy all three sets and install the ones that fit. i just ordered crank and rods but didnt want to order the bearings till i got those in hand. any help would be appreciated


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Look on the Electrical tab, on the ignition system section. 21176, sensor, speed
It wasn't easy to find, took me about 10 minutes.


----------



## razorsedge4

Anyone know the part number for the front bumper frame? Can't seem to find it anywhere


----------



## outlawbrute93

has anyone found the cross referance number for the fuel pump yet


----------



## 88rxn/a

here is the exhaust gasket used for a muzzy pro exhaust:
*GASKET EXHAUST FLANGE HEAD (STEEL) 1200CC-1600CC UP TO 1975 111-251-261B*


# VWP-111-251-261B

NEW PART #
the clips (U nuts) that hold the plastic on and foot guards. these can be bought at NAPA and use the stock flat philip bolts (M6-1.0 screw size)
part # 665-3291 
comes in a pack of 6


----------



## joshwyle

love this forum :mimbrules:


----------



## jpence

aparentlly im a da cause i order the wrong seal for the right side of the front diff.
so i was wondering if this is for both sides Front Diff. Axle Seal: 92049-1534


----------



## Oopsdiditagain

There are two different sized seals for the front axles where they enter the diff. that part number is for the right hand side axle. the part number for the left is 92049-1536.


----------



## drtj

Where can I get the top piece of part # 39186?


----------



## MacDizzle

I really really need a manual or full exploded diagrams of my 2008 Brute Force 650 Carb'd. Can anyone help me outski?


----------



## jpence

Has anybody figured out the rear engine seal part number I've thru all diagrams and found nothin


----------



## NMKawierider

jpence said:


> Has anybody figured out the rear engine seal part number I've thru all diagrams and found nothin


Look at the very first post on this thread...


----------



## jpence

Found it


----------



## Dude_57

Polaris425 said:


> Just what it says. Anytime you have to replace something, just reply w/ what it was & the part numbers. Even if you replaced w/ a non-kawi part.
> 
> *750i Seals*
> 
> Front Seal (engine side): 92049-1570
> Rear Seal (engine side): 92049-0095
> Front Seal (differential side): 92049-1573
> Rear Seal (differential side): 92049-0028
> Front Diff. Axle Seal: 92049-1534
> 
> *750i Fuel Pump*
> 
> O RING ---------------- 670E5090
> PLATE ---------------- 13271-0980
> PUMP-FUEL ----------- 49040-0033
> TUBE-ASSY ----------- 51044-0041
> BOLT,FLANGED,5X11.5 - 92151-1754
> 
> 
> *Radiator/Fan*
> 
> Fan/Motor Assembly - 59502
> Radiator ------------ 39060
> Radiator Cap -------- 49085
> 
> *Added by BigBlackRancher:
> 2010 Brute Front Suspension Parts*
> 
> Frame -------------- 32160-0227
> Lower right a-arm --- 39007-0064
> front shock --------- 45014-0203-17D
> right floorboard ----- 34028-0055-6Z
> 
> *Controller under the seat (Small Box, not the CDI) 21175-0216
> 
> *21176, sensor, speed


the part number for the rear and main seals engine side where are these parts found? they from dealer or other aftermarket websites? or a certain website let me know! first two brutes and one already needs it I'm a old can am lover converted to brutes! thanks!


----------



## Polaris425

Those are OEM Kawasaki part numbers. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## Dude_57

anyone have a recommended place to get the front and rear main seals? haven't had much luck finding a parts website or anywhere that has them. other then dealer which says over a week to order.... also spark plug wires where to get those as well. and any websites y'all have had good luck on ordering please let me know thanks!!!


----------



## KawieKrizanek

Will the part numbers for the seals in the first post of this topic all work for the 08' 750?


----------



## chillifoot21

*Need help with part #*

I have a 09 brute force 750 looking for the seal part number where front shaft goes into front diff can anyone help please


----------



## bruteforcee

Does anyone know the part # for the 2 seals that go around a front 08 brute wheel bearing? 650i.


----------



## Purepower86

Rear axle OEM part number?


----------



## hursteric

Moose Racing rear wheel bearings
Part # 0215-0202
Qty. 2 Rear Wheel Bearings
Made by All Balls Products.
Fits 06-09 Kawasaki Brute Force 650 ; 05-09 Brute Force 750 ; 2008 Teryx 750

$55.90 on ebay and free shipping


----------



## Deucedeuce22

Anyone know the part # for a 2012 rear shaft seal on engine side. They changed seals that year for the rear.


----------



## Garhfer1

Fel-pro 45898 at auto parts store works for Front of Engine output oil seal 92049-1570 even comes with a year or two warranty. Anybody know of any other auto parts that work for the brute force? What about the rear output oil seal anybody know?


----------



## ronniecrowe1980

A 2008 kawasaki brute force are they front wheel bearing seals mine got them put the bearing kits I ordered don't have them I call they told me it don't take seals I called the dealer they told me the same why does mine have them I'm lost


----------



## NMKawierider

They all have sealed bearings.


----------



## kililaj723

hursteric said:


> Moose Racing rear wheel bearings
> Part # 0215-0202
> Qty. 2 Rear Wheel Bearings
> Made by All Balls Products.
> Fits 06-09 Kawasaki Brute Force 650 ; 05-09 Brute Force 750 ; 2008 Teryx 750
> 
> $55.90 on ebay and free shipping


Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

